# Advise



## KLT11 (May 14, 2019)

My husband just confessed to being unfaithful. He travels a lot for business. Last week he had to do an overnight trip to ride with another rep. Long story short- they had dinner and ended up staying out drinking until 1:30am. He invited her back to his room where according to him they kissed and fondled but didn’t have intercourse because he couldn’t get an erection. He blames it on the alcohol and says he had no prior intentions of doing anything and he has no feelings for this woman. 

We were high school sweethearts and have been married for 11 years. We have two kids and a beautiful house... I thought we were happy. I really don’t know what to do. 

What makes it worse is he just assumed that I would just forgive him and move on. At the moment I really despise him for so many reasons. I feel like I’ve now got the burden of deciding our future- break up our family or have a broken relationship to keep our family together. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Dont do anything without talking to an attorney.
My guess is he is at some point lay the blame on you for not doing this or that. Don't buy into that. He is solely to blame for cheating, and he did cheat.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

This is trickle truth and the question you need to ask yourself is why did he tell you. There’s more to this and I wouldn’t be surprised if you get a message from an angry husband/boyfriend of his affair partner. 
If he’s genuinely remorseful and you decide to give him a second chance the first thing he does is look for a job that doesn’t involve traveling,especially overnight.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Very very rarely do you get a confession out of the clear blue sky for altruistic reasons. Very, VERY rarely.

You usually _only_ get a confession - and a very white-washed one EXACTLY like the one *he* gave you - when someone has caught them or seen them together and he's afraid that person is going to tell you before he can get to you. That's usually why you get these out of the blue, watered-down, minimized confessions containing much more innocent versions of what *actually* happened.

If I had a dime for every "confession" I've read on message boards that are *exactly* like the one you got - "we only kissed, we didn't have intercourse because I couldn't get it up, we were black-out drunk, I've never been attracted to her and never thought about her sexually, and besides, it's ALL the liquor's fault because it *made* me do it!" - I'd be a rich woman. 

I'm not kidding. I'd be rich.

There's nothing even remotely unique or fresh or new about this white-washed, completely diminished so-called 'confession' you got. You got it for a reason and it sure ain't because he felt guilty or had an ounce of remorse about it because if he DID, the last thing he'd be expecting is for you to suck it up and get over it. That's not how a remorseful person feels.

You're going to find out there's likely a lot more to this story than the PG fairy tale version he told _you_. A *lot* more.

And do NOT let him blame this on liquor. Just about every cheater tries to use that line if they were anywhere near alcohol. It's bull****.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm so sorry. I'm sure you're hurting quite a bit. 

I agree that what he told you is not the whole story. Ask him how many other times this has happened. Ask why he confessed. Ask him if you came to him and said you were thisclose to ****ing someone else, had engaged in lots of kissing and fondling, but just as the moment arrived the phone rang and you got called away would he be okay with that? The intention to cheat was there. The fact that he couldn't get it up has no bearing whatsoever on your feelings of betrayal. If he says he'd just forgive you and forget about it he's full of **** or he doesn't love you at all. He can choose which one is the truth. 

I think another sit down talk with your husband is needed. If he continues to downplay everything call a lawyer. Or, if you can't live with this call a lawyer now. But speak to a lawyer and know your rights before you tell him you want a divorce.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

KLT11 said:


> I feel like I’ve now got the burden of deciding our future- break up our family or have a broken relationship to keep our family together.


Yep, and that is the reason for "trickle-truth". To make you "the bad guy" who broke up the family over such a small peccadillo....

Dr. Phil says "...for every rat you see, there's 50 you don't..."


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

KLT11 said:


> My husband just confessed to being unfaithful. He travels a lot for business. Last week he had to do an overnight trip to ride with another rep. Long story short- they had dinner and ended up staying out drinking until 1:30am. He invited her back to his room where according to him they kissed and fondled but didn’t have intercourse because he couldn’t get an erection. He blames it on the alcohol and says he had no prior intentions of doing anything and he has no feelings for this woman.
> 
> We were high school sweethearts and have been married for 11 years. We have two kids and a beautiful house... I thought we were happy. I really don’t know what to do.
> 
> What makes it worse is he just assumed that I would just forgive him and move on. At the moment I really despise him for so many reasons. I feel like I’ve now got the burden of deciding our future- break up our family or have a broken relationship to keep our family together. Any advise would be appreciated.


I'm wondering why he told you. Not that keeping secrets is good, but in this case, if this was a one off, he's telling you to help his own feelings.

Or,

This in some way may be found out otherwise.

Are you sure this is the first time it's happened?


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

KLT11 said:


> *What makes it worse is he just assumed that I would just forgive him and move on.*


 @KLT11, 

You see the part above that I bolded? That is Entitlement 101. He feels entitled, and it's all about HIM and what he gets (he doesn't want to experience the cost of chosing to cheat)--rather than him thinking of you and what you may need. Now I don't point this out to 'make him the bad guy' but rather to show you what you may not be seeing. 



> ... I feel like I’ve now got the burden of deciding our future- break up our family or have a broken relationship to keep our family together. Any advise would be appreciated.


Again, let me point out to you something you may not be seeing. YOU are not deciding whether the marriage is broken or not. HIS ACTIONS decided that!! Him inviting another woman to his room is adultery, not some kinder euphamism, so it is the ADULTERY that broke the marriage, not you deciding whether to divorce or not. 

See...the natural consequence of acting in adultery (even for a one-night stand) is like dropping a nuclear bomb on the marriage. It's not just broken into a couple big pieces that could be repaired or glued back together...it is OBLITERATED TO DUST. He did that...not you. 

The question before you is "Will you rugsweep this and pretend it didn't happen (aka "forgive me without any consequence")? Will you make me experience the natural consequences of my choices? OR will you choose to try to build a whole new marriage with me?" Because to be honest, the marriage you had before his adultery is gone. It doesn't exist anymore...it's dead. HE killed it. 

So... @KLT11, this is NOT on you "to decide". HE decided that it was worth it to obliterate his marriage for the thrill of one night. He's hoping you will sweep it under the rug and pretend it's "like it used to be" rather than having to experience any consequences. What you do get to decide is that now that your marriage is dead--killed by HIS hand--do you want to try to build a whole new, different marriage with him, or do you want to acknowledge that's what's dead can't be re-animated and let it be dead...killed by his hand? 

Either way, the fact is that he can not commit adultery and experience no consequences--and you allowing him to experience consequences IS NOT you being mean or unforgiving. The fact of the matter is that choices have costs and benefits: he got the benefit of a thrill that night, and the cost was his "happy marriage" is now dead. That is just what it is. If he chooses to be a remorseful former wayward, he has to admit it was HIM and not you...and he has to change who he is and how he thinks...and he has to take YEARS to earn back your trust...and he has to think of your needs instead of himself. If he's not doing those things, he's just trying to pressure you. 

I am SO SORRY you're here.


----------



## KLT11 (May 14, 2019)

Thank you all for your advise and understanding. To clarify, he didn’t tell me out of the blue. I knew he was acting strange during and after this particular trip. He couldn’t even look at me so I knew something was up. He claims to have intended on not telling me but he all the sudden grew a conscious. Has he done it before? I don’t think so but who knows? Is he telling the whole truth? Who knows. When we talk about it I seem to ask questions about the details of the encounter but then I regret asking- like I want to know what exactly happened but then I don’t. All I know right now is I’m feeling a lot of hate with waves of rage and then extreme sadness.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

KLT11 said:


> My husband just confessed to being unfaithful. He travels a lot for business. Last week he had to do an overnight trip to ride with another rep. Long story short- they had dinner and ended up staying out drinking until 1:30am. He invited her back to his room where according to him they kissed and fondled but didn’t have intercourse because he couldn’t get an erection. He blames it on the alcohol and says he had no prior intentions of doing anything and he has no feelings for this woman.
> 
> We were high school sweethearts and have been married for 11 years. We have two kids and a beautiful house... I thought we were happy. I really don’t know what to do.
> 
> What makes it worse is he just assumed that I would just forgive him and move on. At the moment I really despise him for so many reasons. I feel like I’ve now got the burden of deciding our future- break up our family or have a broken relationship to keep our family together. Any advise would be appreciated.


Don’t rush into anything, give yourself a few weeks to get over the initial shock of what he has done. 

If you decide you can not stay with him, that is on him for cheating not you. You are not responsible for his actions.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

OK, he cheated. Odds are he's done it before and will do it again (even if he honestly believes he wont) 

Up to you if you want to live with someone who will sometimes cheat. Is really up to you, I don't think anyone can answer this for you. 

FWIW, Personally I *could* live with occasional cheating, but I know many people could not.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

KLT11 said:


> Thank you all for your advise and understanding. To clarify, he didn’t tell me out of the blue. I knew he was acting strange during and after this particular trip. He couldn’t even look at me so I knew something was up. He claims to have intended on not telling me but he all the sudden grew a conscious. Has he done it before? I don’t think so but who knows? Is he telling the whole truth? Who knows. When we talk about it I seem to ask questions about the details of the encounter but then I regret asking- like I want to know what exactly happened but then I don’t. All I know right now is I’m feeling a lot of hate with waves of rage and then extreme sadness.


What you are feeling is normal for most. 

It will get better as days and weeks go by. Then you need to figure out if YOU want to stay with him.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

The fact that he confessed, could be because he's feeling guilty due to this not being the type of guy he normally is or someone saw him and he's pre-empting being exposed. That he wasn't able to perform due to whisky D isn't much comfort because the intent was there. 


I will say that a usually a guy who succumbs to the temptation of easy sex with a woman that's been throwing out the signals all night does not mean he is unhappy in his marriage. It appears that he felt guilty for betraying you. 

You want to make sure that this woman is not in his work circle. Because she could turn up the heat for a repeat engagement.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

KLT11 said:


> Thank you all for your advise and understanding. To clarify, he didn’t tell me out of the blue. I knew he was acting strange during and after this particular trip. He couldn’t even look at me so I knew something was up. He claims to have intended on not telling me but he all the sudden grew a conscious. Has he done it before? I don’t think so but who knows? Is he telling the whole truth? Who knows. When we talk about it I seem to ask questions about the details of the encounter but then I regret asking- like I want to know what exactly happened but then I don’t. All I know right now is I’m feeling a lot of hate with waves of rage and then extreme sadness.


I dont believe for a single second that he didnt have sex with that woman. He is trickle truthing you so that he thinks he doesnt look like the cheating POS that he is. Those feelings you are having right now? Just wait til he goes out of town again... your feelings are going to smother you.


----------



## mickybill (Nov 29, 2016)

KLT11 said:


> He invited her back to his room where according to him they kissed and fondled but didn’t have intercourse because he couldn’t get an erection.


Obviously you and your WH can't dismiss this as not having sex. Sort of like attempted murder. Everything was ready to go but then the gun jammed.
Admitting it for the first time? Maybe...doubtful. 
There is a page two to this story. Before you forgive know what you are forgiving.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

He is probably not good at hiding guilt.

I would bet my behind he is trickle truthing you and hoping you just drop it.

Would he mind if you went out to dinner with a stud, got a little drunk and got laid like an earthquake occasionally?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

KLT11 said:


> My husband just confessed to being unfaithful. He travels a lot for business. Last week he had to do an overnight trip to ride with another rep. Long story short- they had dinner and ended up staying out drinking until 1:30am. He invited her back to his room where according to him they kissed and fondled but didn’t have intercourse because he couldn’t get an erection. He blames it on the alcohol and says he had no prior intentions of doing anything and he has no feelings for this woman.
> 
> We were high school sweethearts and have been married for 11 years. We have two kids and a beautiful house... I thought we were happy. I really don’t know what to do.
> 
> What makes it worse is he just assumed that I would just forgive him and move on. At the moment I really despise him for so many reasons. I feel like I’ve now got the burden of deciding our future- break up our family or have a broken relationship to keep our family together. Any advise would be appreciated.


So he works with this woman?

Also, he’s lying.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry you're in this terrible situation. There are no clear answers. All choices will be difficult and painful. Hopefully you will just accept that this will be hard and work through what needs to be done.

One thing you should immediately demand is that he quit this job and get a job that doesn't require travel. If he pushes back or says that won't work, then realize that he's not willing to do the hard work necessary to regain your trust. But if he is agreeable to whatever you need to feel secure again, then there might be a path forward. However, it all depends on him doing a lot of significant work. It can't be you pushing him all the time in the right direction. And you certainly can't move forward if he expects you to just forgive and forget. He needs to make some significant changes to make this up to you and ensure it will never happen again.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

KLT11 said:


> Thank you all for your advise and understanding. To clarify, he didn’t tell me out of the blue. I knew he was acting strange during and after this particular trip. He couldn’t even look at me so I knew something was up. He claims to have intended on not telling me but he all the sudden grew a conscious. Has he done it before? I don’t think so but who knows? Is he telling the whole truth? Who knows. When we talk about it I seem to ask questions about the details of the encounter but then I regret asking- like I want to know what exactly happened but then I don’t. All I know right now is I’m feeling a lot of hate with waves of rage and then extreme sadness.


Feeling waves of anger and sadness are normal right now and they will last longer than you want them too but it's reality. Your getting trickle truth unfortunately and it's pretty standard procedure for the one who cheated to do this. His liquor/erection story he thinks somehow diminishes his level of betrayal it doesnt. He had every intention of having sex and his line is nonsense anyway. 

He will push you to "get over it" and that's typical but you have to allow yourself some time to process this and you need the full truth. 

Sorry you find yourself in this unfortunate position


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

KLT11 said:


> Thank you all for your advise and understanding. To clarify, he didn’t tell me out of the blue. I knew he was acting strange during and after this particular trip. He couldn’t even look at me so I knew something was up. He claims to have intended on not telling me but he all the sudden grew a conscious. Has he done it before? I don’t think so but who knows? Is he telling the whole truth? Who knows. When we talk about it I seem to ask questions about the details of the encounter but then I regret asking- like I want to know what exactly happened but then I don’t. All I know right now is I’m feeling a lot of hate with waves of rage and then extreme sadness.


Yeah, that makes more sense. It also explains why you got the fairy tale story he told you about how they supposedly only kissed and groped but miraculously, he couldn't get it up because he was drunk and besides, he doesn't care about her anyway and blah blah blah.

About the only thing he *didn't* try to sell you is that she's old/ugly/fat/a lesbian to make you feel better. Yeah, lots of men actually try to sell that load of bull**** to their wives to make them feel better that it wasn't some young beauty queen they were lusting after, and to 'prove' that she wasn't worthy enough for them to care about. Don't be surprised if he eventually trots that nonsense out to you about her being fat, old, unattractive, or a lesbian. 

Lastly, the sad truth is that very very few get the *real* story from a cheater. Like most betrayed spouses, all you got from this liar was a minimized, white-washed version of what really happened, designed purely to save his own hide. He wasn't counting on your women's intuition to see that he was trying to hide something from you, so he knew he had to come clean in some fashion. And like they all pretty much do, he told a story designed to get him in the least amount of trouble so you got that old, overused story about how he drank too much, played drunken grab-ass with a woman he doesn't even think twice about, and thank goodness for small miracles, they weren't able to have intercourse thanks to the tremendous amount of liquor he'd drank.

Why, it's a Christmas miracle, KLT. And amazingly, this same miracle replays itself over and over and over in SO many other houses when a betrayed spouse demands the truth from their cheater. 

The much more likely truth is that he had full sex with her and it's also very likely they probably didn't use a condom. But he knows that his fairy tale version of the story is a much safer bet for him if he doesn't want to live in Purgatory for a long time. Right now KLT, for him it's _*all*_ about saving his own ass, not worrying about _your_ feelings by showing you the respect of honesty. Saving his own ass from divorce court is Job #1 right now.

I'm sorry, but that's the truth.


----------



## Robert22205 (Jun 6, 2018)

Is he an inexperienced drinker? Does he have performance issues in the bedroom (ask yourself don't tell us)?

His decision to cheat (or attempt to cheat) destroyed your marriage and destroyed the man you married. You need time to decide whether to build a new marriage with this new guy. 

He has an obligation to make you feel safe from infidelity. It's all up to him now. He has to fix himself ... while you observe his actions (ignore his words) and decide whether to R. Do not allow him to sweep this under the rug like it was nothing. He needs to acknowledge the pain he's caused you as well as fix himself. It could take you 3-5 years or more to get past this.

Many need to know all the details in order to process the betrayal. Are the details painful? Yes but over the long run (for many) not knowing is worse.

Consider having him produce a time line of everything they did (what's her name, was she a stranger, how did she dress, is she married, what they ate, what they talked and joked about, did they dance) up to and through the bedroom activities. Make the timeline subject to a polygraph test. 

Also, having him write down the ugly details moves it from the romantic fantasy in his head to the reality of adultery.

Finally, have him read: 

"How to Help Your Spouse Heal From Your Affair: A Compact Manual for the Unfaithful" by Linda MacDonald


----------



## rugswept (May 8, 2019)

Hi Advise. 
You've gotten amazing advice already. You already know (by his own words) that he was drunk with a woman, not his wife, in a hotel room alone intending to have sex with her. He admitted all of that. 

And, he's probably minimizing. That in fact they did have sex of some kind of another and he's trying to talk his way out of it. Do you know who she is? If so, find out if she has a H or SO and get in contact with them and out her. They would want to know. Wouldn't you want to know? 

You're on the emotional rollercoaster of anger, hate, emptiness, depression, uncertainty, fear, jealousy, sometimes in rapid succession. That is completely NORMAL and it happened to all of us here. ALL of us. I didn't have forums back in the day and didn't know what was happening to me after D-Day. 

Look, evaluate who and what he is as a husband and a father. Is he remorseful? Or is he just trying to skate past this thing. You had said something like he thought you'd just forgive and get over it. That shows he has NO idea how painful this is for you. He has no idea that he ripped your heart out and caused you to wonder if you're just living a big lie. We know. For me it was the most painful situation in my entire life, far worse than anything else. Even more than the loss of a parent. We eventually R'd in a really bad way (i basically internalized it all and accepted it, very painfully). 

I know you're wavering on what you want to know. In my case my WW wouldn't really tell me anything. If I knew then what I know now, and the anguish of uncertainty that I still have, I would strongly advise that you tell him he has to really tell you everything that has ever happened. Threaten him with end of M and a lie detector if he pushes back. 

It seems he's "out there" with this OW here and there professionally. It's what the others said: No Contact, No interaction with her. She's very willing and so is he. That's a deadly combination. He or she has to be gone from that place of employment. 

Yes, all of this is tough, and tough medicine is the only thing that can help you survive it. 
Don't decide anything yet. It's way too new and you're still numb from it all and won't think straight. 
My personal advice from what you've stated so far is that you try to find a way, in your heart, to R if he shows remorse, is truthful and does what he has to do and it isn't way worse than it now appears . That includes total access to his phones or other electronic devices. Tell him if he EVER gets a burner phone, you're done. 

Good Like Advise. We're always here and we want what's best for you. We've all lived this. You're not alone.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Affaircare said:


> He feels entitled, and it's all about HIM and what he gets
> 
> choices have costs and benefits: he got the benefit of a thrill that night, and the cost was his "happy marriage" is now dead.


I remember....How she would complain of a "life sentence" (after a month) and tell me "get over it".... every time she would say one of these self-absorbed things, another nail was driven into the coffin where her dead marriage was.....

she felt entitled to her cheap thrills and free sex, while I worked and sacrificed to support her and our family, and she felt entitled to have me absorb the pain and results of her choices, and entitled to have me "keep it a secret" from family and friends......

great work if you can get it....


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

So did she spend the night in his room because mornings (sex) are better?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Alcohol is too convenient an excuse. It was a deliberate group of decisions. Don't be quick to forgive, make sure he is willing to do the work to make sure it doesn't happen again.

You knowing or not knowing doesn't change the reality of who your husband is, which is why you should ask for an Polygraph. You need to be safe, though you want to be you should not assume you are.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Getting so drunk that you can have guilt free extramarital sex is a great trick. If it works. But it doesn't.

Yes, getting so drunk that your inhibitions disappear works. But it doesn't get rid of the guilt.

So your husband may be right. But merely getting that drunk once probably doesn't cause erectile dysfunction. It might but it probably doesn't.

I suggest couple's counselling and individual counselling. Plus perhaps a lie detector.

He has played pass the parcel but you should pass it back to him.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

One Eighty said:


> I know I'm going to get slamed for this but here goes.
> 
> Hemight be telling the truth. That is possible. I admit it is unlikely but it is possible.


Of course it's a possibility - anything is possible. :nerd:

It's also possible I might be Trump's Vice Presidential running mate in 2020 right after I step down from my fabulously successful and lucrative runway model career and have discovered the cure for cancer. :grin2:

Personally, I think my scenario has a better chance of being possible than his story ever will. Just being honest.


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

One Eighty said:


> I know I'm going to get slamed for this but here goes.
> 
> He might be telling the truth. That is possible. I admit it is unlikely but it is possible. I know this from personal experience.
> 
> ...



This isn't exactly the same thing unless one of you was married. This analogy is a bit of a reach. This probably deserves its own thread so I'll stop here.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> *It's also possible I might be Trump's Vice Presidential running mate in 2020* right after I step down from my fabulously successful and lucrative runway model career


 This would be the best thing to happen to the country since the Constitution was signed.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

former WS here... everything I've read in the responses you've gotten is unfortunately correct. There's more. I spent a long time here several years ago... first getting help on how to help my wife and for myself and then helping others by speaking from the WS perspective. For me, and everyone is different, the deal is remorse. People can and do make horrible mistakes and they sometimes are capable of not repeating them, but the odds don't favor that. If a person is truly remorseful I will give them a chance... but only one, cross me again and I'm done. 

FWIW my course would be to sit him down with a pad and pen. Tell him to write it all down, every last detail, take as long as he needs. Then leave. Go to a hotel, a friends, whatever and tell him to call you when he has it all down. When he does, sit down again, read what he's written and don't react. Ask him if this is truly it. When he says yes admonish him that if you find anything not on that paper, if anything else comes to light it's over right then. Period. Then I'd give him one more day with that pad and pen. If nothing changes you then have to decide if you can live with whatever is on that pad. If you want to try then he has to do the hard work of remorse and rebuilding any trust you could have again for him. Of course if you do try and anything else comes out you need to walk out right then. If he trickle truths you that hard you'll never find the bottom.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

sigma1299 said:


> former WS here... everything I've read in the responses you've gotten is unfortunately correct. There's more. I spent a long time here several years ago... first getting help on how to help my wife and for myself and then helping others by speaking from the WS perspective. For me, and everyone is different, the deal is remorse. People can and do make horrible mistakes and they sometimes are capable of not repeating them, but the odds don't favor that. If a person is truly remorseful I will give them a chance... but only one, cross me again and I'm done.
> 
> FWIW my course would be to sit him down with a pad and pen. Tell him to write it all down, every last detail, take as long as he needs. Then leave. Go to a hotel, a friends, whatever and tell him to call you when he has it all down. When he does, sit down again, read what he's written and don't react. Ask him if this is truly it. When he says yes admonish him that if you find anything not on that paper, if anything else comes to light it's over right then. Period. Then I'd give him one more day with that pad and pen. If nothing changes you then have to decide if you can live with whatever is on that pad. If you want to try then he has to do the hard work of remorse and rebuilding any trust you could have again for him. Of course if you do try and anything else comes out you need to walk out right then. If he trickle truths you that hard you'll never find the bottom.


Well, there's a huge difference between a WH and a WW. 
It cannot be handled the same way and get the same results.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

StillSearching said:


> Well, there's a huge difference between a WH and a WW.
> It cannot be handled the same way and get the same results.


Well I'm not sure I agree but in the OP's case the wayward is her husband... same as I was. Cheating is cheating, lies are lies. I'm not sure they're gender specific. As with all things just my $.02. Some people can afford a person a second chance, others cannot.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

One Eighty said:


> I know I'm going to get slamed for this but here goes.
> 
> He might be telling the truth. That is possible. I admit it is unlikely but it is possible. I know this from personal experience.
> 
> ...


I would have not only touched her lovely breasts but banged her passionately as well. Then, I'd go home and tell the live in XW all the sordid details with a big grin on my face.


----------

